# yami 20 f/s need help



## strauser95 (Apr 24, 2012)

hey guys i have a yami 20 on a glades skiff its 14 ft long 4ft wide about 150#. i love this thing i have a homemade jackplate (fixed) i know i have it high i am trying to keep it up to run skinny. the problem i have is that it blows out in turns pretty bad. it has stock 9 1/4x12 prop on it and is pretty beat up. i want maybe a four blade to try to get more grip in the turn. if i have to i will lower the motor a lil bit but like to try a prop first. speed isnt an issue two people and gear it will grabe 32 mph. and it pops right out of the whole. it keeps good water pressure too. also i have fins on the motor but would like to put a cavi plate on it. any help would be great.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

3 blade cupped prop would be my choice, same diameter and pitch.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

X2
Unless your also unhappy about the time it takes to plane off (realisticly with a 20hp of course)


----------

